# Creeper-Finished



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Here is one of the creepers finished. The wings and bracket hardware are custom made (I cut them out of 0.25 gauge stainless) this morning. I hope you like, please comment. I'm still working on the flamed creeper, that stainless is hard to work with.

Thanks,

MS


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Just plain awesome, dude. That's a magnificent creeper.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

That's too pretty to use......


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

WOW thats all i can say.wish my skills wher to that level


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow, that looks awesome!!! I just like the whole thing. Really good work. This is my favorite thing I've seen of yours.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

That is a fine example of bait building...from nose to tail.

I work with stainless. Its no easy task. That is super clean work!


----------

